# Eating disorders



## Duskie (Mar 8, 2012)

Hello, I was just hoping I could get some advice about how to cope with eating problems with diabetes?

I'm a compulsive overeater and I have been since I was a kid, which probably contributed to me developing diabetes in the first place. Although my GP agrees with me when I tried to talk to him about having an eating disorder, I've never really had much help about it other than being sent to a dietician! I'm sure that dieticians can be helpful, but the thing is I know what I SHOULD be doing... Its just doing it that's the problem!

I get a bit angry about this, as I can't help thinking that if I had something like anorexia I would get more help, but hey ho. I was just wondering if there was anyone else in this situation, and if they had any hints on how to deal with it?

And I'm sorry if I posted this in the wrong section, this just seemed like the most relevant.


----------



## Robster65 (Mar 8, 2012)

Hi Duskie,

THere is a charity that helps type 1s with eating disorders called DWED (northerner is running to raise money for them this weekend) but they may be able to offer you some advice (www.dwed.org.uk).

You may be aware also of B-EAT who are a nationwide ED charity and have local support group meetings with fellow sufferers and trained counsellors (www.b-eat.co.uk).

Very few GPs fully understand EDs, especially when you don't fit the stereotypical types. You really need to speak to someone who understands what it's like and should get access to a counsellor or psychologist who specialises in EDs.

If you want to PM, feel free, but there are a few members who have, or have had, EDs who may be able to offer better advice.

Good luck. 

Rob


----------



## gail1 (Mar 8, 2012)

i can reconmend BEAT they are brilliet


----------



## Duskie (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks to both of you. I will certainly check them out. Its funny, neither my nurse or my GP has ever mentioned them whenever I brought this up.

It really does make me angry though. If I had proper help in the first place then I may have avoided getting diabetes altogether. Maybe I'm just a cynic, but whenever I mentioned this to any doctor I felt like they were very gently trying to tell me that I was just trying to make excuses.

It would be really nice if we were treated as equals, and not just another obese lazy layabout. But then, I am a cynic.

Thanks again anyway. <3


----------



## Robster65 (Mar 9, 2012)

Sadly, there's a large % of people who have a slightly strange relation with food. I would imagine most diabetics do, along with a whole heap of other groups.

EDs generally, seem to be a means of coping and gaining control through food. Whether under-eating, over-eating or in combination.

Some GPs can understand and help. Many, possibly most, either don't understand, disagree or don't seem to care.

If you get in touch with B-EAT, especially, they can advise you on what you can do for help and maybe give you some information to help yourself directly.

One word of warning. It will require at some point delving into the reasons, which might be upsetting and will need some strong resolve. If you can have someone by your side it may help.

Rob


----------



## Duskie (Mar 9, 2012)

I'm lucky, I have an extremely supportive and understanding other half who has always been by my side. 

Think I could vote him for Hero of the Month? 

I kid, but I am very lucky in that respect.


----------



## Robster65 (Mar 9, 2012)

Duskie said:


> I'm lucky, I have an extremely supportive and understanding other half who has always been by my side.
> 
> Think I could vote him for Hero of the Month?
> 
> I kid, but I am very lucky in that respect.


 
Exactly what you need. There's advice on the website for partners/supporters, so he might want to have a read too.

Rob


----------



## Sazzaroo (Mar 9, 2012)

_Hi Duskie and welcome to the board!

I am really pleased you have posted and asked the question. I too have had issues over many years and what really helped me was to learn to address my triggers and what pushed me towards an eating disorder?
Support is a great thing too and looking at trigger foods (cakes, chocolate and such)

Feel free to PM if you wish to

Good luck and don't let that GP get away with such poor care. You deserve better hun and YOU MATTER _


----------



## sharon11 (Sep 3, 2012)

*Oa*

Ive just joined diabetes support today and been browsing the forums.  I'm an emotional overeater and I discovered overeaters anonymous last year. It's a 12 step programme based on the 12 steps of AA. Don't let this put you off. People also tend to think it has a religious connotation but it doesn't. As with all these things, you will need to ask yourself some very probing and uncomfortable questions. I would certainly recommend it. Good luck


----------



## MaryPlain (Sep 18, 2012)

sharon11 said:


> Ive just joined diabetes support today and been browsing the forums.  I'm an emotional overeater and I discovered overeaters anonymous last year. It's a 12 step programme based on the 12 steps of AA. Don't let this put you off. People also tend to think it has a religious connotation but it doesn't. As with all these things, you will need to ask yourself some very probing and uncomfortable questions. I would certainly recommend it. Good luck



It might also be worth investigating cognitive behavioural therapy. According to my GP (who referred me for anxiety and depression last year) it's a very popular treatment in the NHS at the moment because it's a lot cheaper than drugs! You can google it to find out more and if you like the sound of it go back to your GP and ask for a referral.


----------



## WeeOne (Nov 4, 2012)

*I just need somebody to understand...*

HI... 
I think I'm developing an eating disorder.
I put myself in hospital nearly 2 years ago with DKA as I was skipping injections and not eating and keeping a food diary..
I'm now 18 and I started college at the start of September and ever since then I've not been eating as much as I'm scared the "Hot" college boys will be like oooh she' eating that and all this.. I've now moved into the student halls and I'm now skiping meals, skipping injections and constantly walking and going to the gym... Last nigth I got invited out by my flatmates to this party in the other flat and I only had lunch yesterday and 2 of my 4 injections.. I'm normally good and sensible when it comes to drinking but last night was a disaster as the hot boys were there and I'm not a confident person, I lack loads of self-confidence .. I got so drunk so quickly as I'd never had any dinner or my evening jag... I ended up having to be carried to my bed and then I woke up spewing.. I called for help thinking I was going to end up back in hospital.. I was falling of my bed, banged my head and wasn't making any sense.. This other boy in my halls is a diabetic and he tested my kytones and blood sugars and apparently it was okay..
Now in the morning I feel disgusted at myself and mortified.. 
I'm I developing some sort of disorder??
I just feel like I want to be a size 6 and skinny ... 
I just feel like I'm a waste of space..
I'm emotional and I just want to cry.. 
I don't know who to turn to


----------



## Copepod (Nov 4, 2012)

Welcome WeeOne - glad you've found this forum, although sorry you had to. 

There are some members who can give personal advice about dealing with their eating disorders, so hope they'll be along soon. Weekends are often a bit quieter, so might take a day or so.

In the meatime, you might find some useful information on the DWED (Diabetics With Eating Disorders) website - see http://www.dwed.org.uk/


----------



## WeeOne (Nov 4, 2012)

Thanks..


----------



## Northerner (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi Weeone, welcome to the forum  Do please get in touch with DWED - they are lovely people and know exactly what you are going through. It's great that you have recognised the problem developing, you CAN get through this, and there are lots of people here who will be happy to support you through this difficult time  Keep talking and make sure you get the help you need, and take each day at a time to keep yourself safe and healthy


----------



## Robster65 (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi Weeone.

I would also suggest speaking to your GP if you can. Some areas have specialist ED counselling services now, although not as many as are needed. 

But certainly do what Northerner suggests and contact DWED or BEAT, as mentioned earlier in this thread.

Well done for being honest and open. That takes a lot of strength.

Rob


----------



## WeeOne (Nov 4, 2012)

Thanks for the reply.. I feel its easier to open up online rather than talk to somebody face to face...


----------

